# do SRAM Red cassettes fit Shimano freehubs?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

The new SRAM Red 11-26 cassette seems to be exactly what I want in a gear selection...but I've got a Shimano drivetrain. Yes, I suppose I could a la carte a Shimano cassette with the appropriate cogs, but I'm lazy, and besides, the idea of buying it as a single piece -- and saving some weight while I'm at it -- appeals to my functional design aesthetic. 

Any problems using a SRAM Red cassette w/ Shimano freehub body? Does Shimano chain work with those SRAM cogs or do I need to change that also? 

Thanks.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I think so. At least I've seen guys with that set up. SRAM supposedly works with any campy or shimano stuff. I am not so sure about the campy but you are definitely safe with the shimano stuff.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes and no... SRAM 10speed cassettes (Red or 1070) will work with MOST Shimano freehubs, but there are a few wheels that use a Shimano 10-speed-only freehub body. 2007 Dura Ace and Ultegra, Ritchey, Campy/Fulcrum and a few others have a 10-only option. Shimano seems to have ditched the new proprietary design in 2008. If you tell me what hubs/wheels you want to use your SRAM Red cassette on, I'll tell you if it will work.

I have Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels and have my 11-26 Red cassette (came with the full group) collecting dust because I have the 10-only freehub.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> If you tell me what hubs/wheels you want to use your SRAM Red cassette on, I'll tell you if it will work.


Either DT Swiss 240s or the stock hubs on a Mavic Ksyrium Elite. Thanks.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

SRAM cassettes work great on all Mavic wheels, as well as the DT Swiss 240s. Any hub that says it will support 9/10 will support SRAM cassettes.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just remember that you won't need the spacer behind the cassette when you switch to a SRAM one.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

SRAM Cassettes work with any Shimano 8/9/10 hub except 7800 series hubs. (because of the deep splines)
7850 will work.

Why do you feel the need for a "Red" cassette? What's wrong with a regular "Force" Cassette?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Why do you feel the need for a "Red" cassette? What's wrong with a regular "Force" Cassette?



I was under the impression that SRAMs "PowerDome" construction was only available on Red. Am I mistaken? It'd be sweet to save a buttload of money with Force.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Because Red is sexxxxxxy as hell?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I find it rather pretentious...............same as a Record cassette. They would be fine for a sponsored rider, but otherwise, they just prey on people's vanity.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I find it rather pretentious...............same as a Record cassette. They would be fine for a sponsored rider, but otherwise, they just prey on people's vanity.


You are so right. I mean, show me a Huffy ridder and I'll show you someone who isn't pretentious. These other bike companies prey on people's vanity. You may not know it but, a Huffy even comes with a kick stand man! Top of it all--you can buy it for the same price as that red cassette! Plus---- it'll make you strong.

Don't even get me started on those bastards who drive cars fancier than my 1978 AMC Gremlin.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I find it rather pretentious...............same as a Record cassette. They would be fine for a sponsored rider, but otherwise, they just prey on people's vanity.


Why waste money.
105 will do the same job most likely.
Hell, why not just use a full 105 drivetrain while you are at it.


----------



## mephist0r (Jan 7, 2010)

I have this problem (sorry to resurrect an old thread) with SRAM 1070 Cassette and a new Easton EA90 Aero wheelset.. the spleens on the freehub are too deep, except for the slot where the outermost 11 tooth cog should sit. The splene get deeper at where the 3rd Cog sits... The 26 tooth, 3 cog block will not go onto the hub, nor will any of th eother individual cogs... this is frustrating. The jenson reps said it would all work together! psych!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

mephist, here is a PDF from Easton. Your wheels come stock with the R4SL freehub body which is only compatible with the Dura Ace 7800 and DA7900

You need to pick up the R4 hub body to fit the Ultegra cassette.


----------



## mephist0r (Jan 7, 2010)

I contacted Easton... and FYI if anyone else has this problem, they offer free trade ins for the compatible hub for your application. They just mail you a new one with a return label for your old one and it's all free!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

That is really pretty awesome. Fulcrum was about $150 and nearly impossible to find.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

That's really nice customer service from Easton. Good on them.


----------



## mephist0r (Jan 7, 2010)

I retract my previous praise for Easton customer service. 

I am located in the same state as their shipping facility, and now, 13 days from my original order date (and shipping estimate of 2 days), I still have not received the freehub. No one will reply to emails and when I call them, they cannot explain why the part hasn't shipped out. My bike has been sitting in a shop for 10 days now, I am going to have to pay a storage fee at this point since I'm the one lagging on the part in their eyes. I received a tracking number from them a week ago, and it still has not moved from the "electronic info received" status on usps.com

I would have gladly paid full retail price to have a damn freehub with timely delivery, however, the false promise of a 2 day ship time led me to act prematurely and take the bike to a shop for build on day 3 of shipping time, assuming the part would arrive the next day. Now I will be out of pocket and most importantly, I want to ride my bike! I could have received it by now from ebay even!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Old threads are nice. This one answered by questions.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Who would _NOT_ want this? The OG-1090 is ~50g lighter than the OG 1070 (depending upon cog configuration). The 11-23 is only 155g.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Lu-Max said:


> Who would _NOT_ want this? The OG-1090 is ~50g lighter than the OG 1070 (depending upon cog configuration). The 11-23 is only 155g.




It echo's loudly when the rear D is shifted due to the cone shape. If you could pop off the shiny red back cover, you'd see it's hollow.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

In addition to the cone shape, it's the old 'better on paper' OpenGlide design--all the other groups have moved to PowerGlide (no missing teeth), which shifts better and is quieter. If they make a PowerGlide version, I might reconsider.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

running the OG-1090 with the Red RD and my shifts are super snappy. Shifting in either direction is as fast as i can push the paddle. I am the limiting factor.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> running the OG-1090 with the Red RD and my shifts are super snappy. Shifting in either direction is as fast as i can push the paddle. I am the limiting factor.


<3 my OG-1070. I will admit it's nothing better/faster than my CS-6600 for the most part, but shifts feel more "solid". Never found noise an issue. Was curious to how bad the OG is supposed to be. Whenever Craigslist throws one up at a nice price and gear combo, I'll snag it just to fulfill that curiosity.


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

I had a 11-26 1090 (red) cassette. 

Functionally, it was a dream. It shifted great with my Shimano drivetrain. Also, the weight of the cassette made the weight weenie inside of me smile! 

...However, I couldn't get over the noise. It sounded like it needed a tune up ALL THE TIME. My understanding (which is probably base on frivolous facts found on the internet) is that SRAM is moving away from the OG system (the noise was produced by the OG and made worse due to the hollow cassette). 

In the end, I decided to sell the cassette and I was able to buy 2 ultegra 6700 cassettes (a 12-23 for the TT bike and an 11-25 for the road bike) for the amount that I sold the 1090 cassette for. Ultegra may be heavier, but it is functionally just as good as the 1090 and beautifully silent!




Lu-Max said:


> Who would _NOT_ want this? The OG-1090 is ~50g lighter than the OG 1070 (depending upon cog configuration). The 11-23 is only 155g.
> ]


----------

